# 1st Panama City Ling record breaker I believe



## gotcha

1st ling 2014 decked on a PCB Pier today. beast 80lber.


----------



## Justin618

As in for a pier? State record is 130lbs


----------



## jmunoz

Yea it was the peir record. The fish was supposedly caught by a tourist and they got a gaff in it right when his rod broke or something along them lines..

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## TailRazor

The pier rats are elbow to elbow after that report.


----------



## jmunoz

TailRazor said:


> The pier rats are elbow to elbow after that report.


Lol I had to go to key sailing this morning on pcola beach and rode down by the peir and the parking lot was already full

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin618

TailRazor said:


> The pier rats are elbow to elbow after that report.



Lol. They've been elbow to elbow. Probably gonna hate on the fish if a tourist caught it. Haha. Tourist showing them up. Bet it wasnt a van staal etc either


----------



## 706Z

*Not a record*



gotcha said:


> 1st ling 2014 decked on a PCB Pier today. beast 80lber.


I personally helped gaff a 100 LB cobe caught by Nate T. off that pier.:yes:


----------



## MoganMan

Justin618 said:


> Lol. They've been elbow to elbow. Probably gonna hate on the fish if a tourist caught it. Haha. Tourist showing them up. Better it was a van staal etc either


Yeah, I don't know how in the world without a split-grip rod, costa's, or a van staal! From what I hear you can't catch a fish off the pier without those!


----------



## Brandonshobie

I was looking for ling here in PCB yesterday since I took yesterday off from work looks like I was a day to early


----------



## bigrick

Now he can put a Salt Life sticker on his car


----------



## reelthrill

MoganMan said:


> Yeah, I don't know how in the world without a split-grip rod, costa's, or a van staal! From what I hear you can't catch a fish off the pier without those!


David Strong was the best pier cobia fisherman I have ever known, and his rod consisted of 5 guides that were taped on with electrical tape!


----------



## hsiF deR

Here is the pic I was sent.

I doubt this guy was a tourist.


----------



## gotcha

hsiF deR said:


> Here is the pic I was sent.
> 
> I doubt this guy was a tourist.



WASN'T HIM 

It was this guy from Michigan I think .lol

https://scontent-b-mia.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1.0-9/1969123_10201734867203167_309698820_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.....0-9/10155768_634584706591085_170849370_n.jpg


----------



## gotcha

sorry double post


----------



## Justin618

Probably caught it on a reel and rod rental combo hahahhaha


----------



## gotcha

Worse a walmart special .2 piece rod .


----------



## Justin618

gotcha said:


> Worse a walmart special .2 piece rod .



Lol. See you don't need a Daiwa saltiga, van staal, or stella. Haha. I love it. 

I know, and so does moganman, that I have a little unnecessary reels myself. But, mine is a little different species I'm targeting


----------



## Best Defense

I heard It was a "Rent-A-Rod" with a double hook drop rig, baited with frozen dead shrimp (from 4 years ago):thumbsup:. Had the shrimp sitting on the bottom for about 30 minutes :whistling: and hooked a stingray on one of the hooks and the Cobe grabbed the stingray and was caught by the other hook :thumbup: If you don't believe me, his mom caught the whole thing on her phone and posted it on "YouTube" No Bulls**t:notworthy:


----------



## papermaker

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=261346&stc=1&d=13964817

The story I got is the guy in the middle hooked the fish. The fish broke his rod (Walmart special) the guy on the right snatch the fish with his jig while still hooked on he tourist line and they both fought and landed the fish.


----------



## FreeDiver

Derick wall beat 80.... Few years back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FreeDiver

There sure a lot of haters on here..... Sour time in the ol pier?







I'll share with you..... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badonskybuccaneers

When I was a kid in Faihope I proved you didn't need a rod/reel to catch fish. I would catch bunches of small bull sharks at the end of the pier with nothing more than a cotton hand line, coke bottle, and a short piece of single wire leader with a weight and hook- I started off by scrounging up some change and buying a single mullet from the Food World fish market. Later, my uncle gave me one of his old dipped nylon cast nets- and I catch my shark bait- and dinner.
Later, I used my hand line tactic to land a big Jack Crevalle (just to prove it could be done) only I used a good nylon string instead of the cotton hand line. That dang fish must have broke his neck when he got to the end of that string! And, yes- I landed him, just cut my hand up fighting him on that thin string.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers

FreeDiver said:


> There sure a lot of haters on here..... Sour time in the ol pier?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll share with you.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope you've signed up for the SAMs Annual Pomp Stomp Tournament? NICE mess -o- fish! Did you catch them all on that pink jig?

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f43/3rd-annual-alabama-pomp-stomp-303353/?highlight=Pomp+stomp


----------



## gotcha

no not his jig a gaff.


----------



## gotcha

papermaker said:


> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=261346&stc=1&d=13964817
> 
> The story I got is the guy in the middle hooked the fish. The fish broke his rod (Walmart special) the guy on the right snatch the fish with his jig while still hooked on he tourist line and they both fought and landed the fish.


not his jig a gaff .then another gaff.


----------



## FreeDiver

We hand line blackfins and mahi's offshore..... Still doesn't explain the pier bashing..... I wear costas always will there hands down a trusted pair of glasses that will help you spot fish. I use a van staal my mommy didn't buy me, because I've never blown gears out of one on a tarpon. Why is it bad to invest in something you do so often? Just curious....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 706Z

*Oh yeah,*



badonskybuccaneers said:


> When I was a kid in Faihope I proved you didn't need a rod/reel to catch fish. I would catch bunches of small bull sharks at the end of the pier with nothing more than a cotton hand line, coke bottle, and a short piece of single wire leader with a weight and hook- I started off by scrounging up some change and buying a single mullet from the Food World fish market. Later, my uncle gave me one of his old dipped nylon cast nets- and I catch my shark bait- and dinner.
> Later, I used my hand line tactic to land a big Jack Crevalle (just to prove it could be done) only I used a good nylon string instead of the cotton hand line. That dang fish must have broke his neck when he got to the end of that string! And, yes- I landed him, just cut my hand up fighting him on that thin string.


I got that beat.Some time i'll tell you about the 50# ling I handlined on 50# test mono off Panama Dan Russell peir.:shifty::yes:


----------



## 85okhai

guy in the middle hooked the fish and his rod broke so guy in the alabama hat snatched him with another jig and helped him land it


----------



## badonskybuccaneers

Canaveral Cobia


----------



## panhandleslim

It was the Power of the Beard,. 

The middle guy hooked it. After his dollar, two ninety eight rod, from Publix Supermarket broke, the guy with the Bama cap hooked him with a jig and the guy with the Under-Armour Cap and the hard set jaw, hit him with a 'flyin' shot' from, a four prong, extended shank, Cobia special pier gaff. 

Love this kind of story. I think it's great. I love team sports.Congrats to all involved. You guys are what makes America so great.


----------



## bay slayer

Really why so much hate on the pier guys. Every rat i know owns a pair of costas, a staal and custom rods and 90% of the time they are the only ones killing fish. The guys i fish with on the pier can spot fish from 300 yards and further, sling jigs for miles, are they can stop a jig on a dime 100 yards out, all because of the expensive gear they use. When rats go on boats they out fish boat fisherman all the time. Besides all the big shot captains who run charter now all grew up on piers.


----------



## AustinP

panhandleslim said:


> It was the Power of the Beard,.
> 
> The middle guy hooked it. After his dollar, two ninety eight rod, from Publix Supermarket broke, the guy with the Bama cap hooked him with a jig and the guy with the Under-Armour Cap and the hard set jaw, hit him with a 'flyin' shot' from, a four prong, extended shank, Cobia special pier gaff.
> 
> Love this kind of story. I think it's great. I love team sports.Congrats to all involved. You guys are what makes America so great.



I'm the guy with the "hardset jaw", here is the story, hooked on the bar going EAST, I was still in class when that happened, i walked out heard there was a fish hooked on the end by a tourist on a jig, dudes rod broke shortly after that this is like 45 minutes into the fight, jacob snatched it and all hell broke loose and it thrashed like hell, I thought the gaff got tangled looking from the bar so I hauled ass with my gaff to the t and saw it was alright, we put both gaffs in the water first gaff an okay but not great tailshot, my shot was dead on in the killspot, pulled the slob over 80 pounder, 6 people involved in the final process, GOTEM.


----------



## Ivarie

bay slayer said:


> Really why so much hate on the pier guys. Every rat i know owns a pair of costas, a staal and custom rods and 90% of the time they are the only ones killing fish. The guys i fish with on the pier can spot fish from 300 yards and further, sling jigs for miles, are they can stop a jig on a dime 100 yards out, all because of the expensive gear they use. When rats go on boats they out fish boat fisherman all the time. Besides all the big shot captains who run charter now all grew up on piers.


Yep, rats are God's gift to fisherman. :thumbsup:


----------



## hsiF deR

Justin618 said:


> Lol. See you don't need a Daiwa saltiga, van staal, or stella. Haha. I love it.
> 
> I know, and so does moganman, that I have a little unnecessary reels myself. But, mine is a little different species I'm targeting


You need an an Okuma Makaira/AVET/International/Tiagra to catch sharks why? They have been doing so on 6/0,9/0,12/0, and 14/0's Penns forever. :whistling:


----------



## Justin618

hsiF deR said:


> You need an an Okuma Makaira/AVET/International/Tiagra to catch sharks why? They have been doing so on 6/0,9/0,12/0, and 14/0's Penns forever. :whistling:



Lol. But a cobia won't pull 66lbs of drag lol.

Go search and you'll find big sharks pulling heavy drag on those lever drag reels. I'd love to see a video of a cobia pulling max drag on a saltiga.

All of the big spinning reels are very nice, but I just can't justify that amount of money on a spinning reel when I can use a penn ssv and catch the same fish. The same really can't be said about lever to star drag. A tiagra could catch a big hammer(13+), a 6/0 probably not. For instance, the recent big hammer caught on a 14/0 took 90 mins, a long battle. Another guy in south florida caught a hammer just shy of 14' on a tiagra 130 and it took 40mins. Less pain and stress to the fisherman ans shark.

The big money reels are nice, but for cobia and king it's a little unnecessary. Now hunting tuna? Great reel.


----------



## Bodupp

reelthrill said:


> David Strong was the best pier cobia fisherman I have ever known, and his rod consisted of 5 guides that were taped on with electrical tape!


 And he wore cheap sunglasses. Is Goose still above ground?


----------



## hsiF deR

Justin618 said:


> Lol. But a cobia won't pull 66lbs of drag lol.
> 
> Go search and you'll find big sharks pulling heavy drag on those lever drag reels. I'd love to see a video of a cobia pulling max drag on a saltiga.
> 
> All of the big spinning reels are very nice, but I just can't justify that amount of money on a spinning reel when I can use a penn ssv and catch the same fish. The same really can't be said about lever to star drag. A tiagra could catch a big hammer(13+), a 6/0 probably not. For instance, the recent big hammer caught on a 14/0 took 90 mins, a long battle. Another guy in south florida caught a hammer just shy of 14' on a tiagra 130 and it took 40mins. Less pain and stress to the fisherman ans shark.
> 
> The big money reels are nice, but for cobia and king it's a little unnecessary. Now hunting tuna? Great reel.



None of it is necessary. You trying to justify expensive gear for one guy as a need is a stretch at best.

Big sharks have been caught on rod and reel long before high dollar tackle came about.

Get over it. Why do you care if people want to spend their money they way they want too?


----------



## Justin618

hsiF deR said:


> None of it is necessary. You trying to justify expensive gear for one guy as a need is a stretch at best.
> 
> Big sharks have been caught on rod and reel long before high dollar tackle came about.
> 
> Get over it. Why do you care if people want to spend their money they way they want too?


isn't high dollar tackle considered "rod and reel?" Lol.

I don't care what people buy just like people shouldn't care what I buy.

I never hated on anyone. Is a high drag expensive reel unnecessary for cobia and king? Yes. Is what I run deemed unnecessary to others? Sure is. Doesn't matter. All I said is it's not needed. That's all.


----------



## MoganMan

FreeDiver said:


> We hand line blackfins and mahi's offshore..... Still doesn't explain the pier bashing..... I wear costas always will there hands down a trusted pair of glasses that will help you spot fish. I use a van staal my mommy didn't buy me, because I've never blown gears out of one on a tarpon. Why is it bad to invest in something you do so often? Just curious....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing at all, they are all great pieces of gear/tackle the point is you don't need them to catch good fish on the pier.


----------



## hsiF deR

MoganMan said:


> Nothing at all, they are all great pieces of gear/tackle the point is you don't need them to catch good fish on the pier.


I am really curious who said that they were necessary?

I must have missed it somewhere.


----------



## Justin618

hsiF deR said:


> I am really curious who said that they were necessary?
> 
> I must have missed it somewhere.


No one said that they were. MoganMan is just saying they arent, just like you and I did.


----------



## lowprofile

reelthrill said:


> David Strong was the best pier cobia fisherman I have ever known, and his rod consisted of 5 guides that were taped on with electrical tape!


nothing wrong with taped guides. seen plenty of fish landed on the beach by a rod with only taped on guides.

that ling is a beast!


----------



## cobe killer

I have some expensive gear that I have been blessed to be able to buy over the last few years and they all have their applications that I use them on.
but when I fish for cobes I have kept one 706z on an 9' allstar bought for me as a gift from GB b+T 20+ years ago. for kings I still have my metalic purple custom 402 that was on my fenwick 1086(that I sold like a dumb ars)now has a new purple rod.
nothing wrong with old school and nothing wrong with new school.
just what you can afford or just like to use.


----------

